
What does it mean to be local? Behavioral dissonance: local/global - KuriousCat
https://twitter.com/hashtag/VocalForLocal
======
KuriousCat
I can't help myself but ponder deeply about the definition of being local
after following few posts in this thread:
[https://twitter.com/hashtag/VocalForLocal?src=hashtag_click](https://twitter.com/hashtag/VocalForLocal?src=hashtag_click)

While the pandemic has globally stoked a sentiment to support local products,
the very voices supporting them seem to be using platforms built for a
globalized world. I can't come to terms with this behavioral dissonance where
global platforms like twitter are used to post harsh comments on multi
national companies and their products. Where are we headed? What does this
behavior mean? What is a healthy way to support local products?

